
China Resurrects Great Cannon for DDoS Attacks on HK - virtuabhi
https://www.zdnet.com/article/china-resurrects-great-cannon-for-ddos-attacks-on-hong-kong-forum/
======
_-_T_-_
Original source is down - coincidence?

[https://cybersecurity.att.com/blogs/labs-research/the-
great-...](https://cybersecurity.att.com/blogs/labs-research/the-great-cannon-
has-been-deployed-again)

